# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Μαδημένη ουρά!!!!!

## ria

εδω και 3 μηνες εχω 4 society στην αρχη ειχα παρει 2 και μερικες μερες μετα αλλα 2..ειναι 3 θυληκα και 1 αρσενικο...τα ειχα 2 και 2 μαζι κατι σαν 1 ζευγαρι και 2 παραμανες..το θεμα ειναι οτι επειδη ειδα μεγαλο ενδιαφερον απο τον αρσενικο για μια ασπρη στο αλλο κλουβι εβαλα 3 και 1 μονο του..(σορυ για τον προλογο αλλα ισως βοηθαει) το ενα λοιπον απο τα θυληκα απο οταν το πηρα την επομενη βδομαδα η ουρα της δεν υπηρχε δεν ειχα φωλια ουτε ηταν με τον αρσενικο για να θελει να ζευγαρωσει και να μαδαει τον εαυτο της αντι για νημα..πανω που ειχε ψιλο μεγαλωσει παλι η ουρα και τα ειχα πλεον 3 μαζι αρχισε να γενναει αυγα ασπορα τα οποια της πηρα και παλι πλεον ειναι χωρις ουρα..δεν τσακωνονται μεταξυ τους ουτε μαδιουνται ειναι σαν να μαδιεται μονη της ..στην διατροφη τους παρεχω τα παντα..σουπιοκοκκαλο,κεχρι,  τροφη για παραδεισια συν αυγοτροφη και εντομα μια συσκευασμενη τροφη για παραδεισια(τονικουμ) και μια φορα το μηνα για 3-4 μερες βιταμινες στο νερο..  σκεφτομαι να την βαλω μονη της αλλα σημερα που τα ψιλοχωρισα φωναζαν το ενα το αλλο..δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι φταιει και αν φταιει το οτι τα ειχα και τα 3 μαζι.. :sad:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι την έχεις πυρώσει πολύ.Θα σταματούσα να της δίνω πλούσια τροφή αλλά μόνο σποράκια και κάθε μέρα μπάνιο για να ηρεμήσει.Μήπως να  της έδινες νήμα να κάνει φωλιά και ας έκανε άσπορα;*

----------


## ria

> *Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι την έχεις πυρώσει πολύ.Θα σταματούσα να της δίνω πλούσια τροφή αλλά μόνο σποράκια και κάθε μέρα μπάνιο για να ηρεμήσει.Μήπως να  της έδινες νήμα να κάνει φωλιά και ας έκανε άσπορα;*


και γω αυτο σκεφτηκα κωσταντινε παρατηρησα οτι και στο αλλο θηλυκό μαδησε λιγο η ουρα του..ενω του αρσενικου ειναι ανεπαφη οπως οταν τον πηρα..σκεφτομαι να χαρισω το ενα θηλυκό απο τα 3 και λογω χωρου(να μεινει δλδ 1 αρσενικο και 2 θηλυκα) και προς το παρον θα ελαφρυνω την διατροφη ,μπανιο οπως λες και θα της δωσω και λιγο νημα μπας και της φυγει η καψα ..τι να πω..θα την αφησω αρχικα ως εχει στο κλουβι της με τον αρσενικο μονο και βλεπουμε..κατα τα αλλα δεν βλεπω καποιο αλλο προβλημα γι'αυτο παραξενευτηκα ζωηρη ειναι και τρωει μια χαρα..!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Καλή τη βρίσκω την ιδέα σου κάνε  δοκιμή και βλέπεις.Άγνωστες οι βουλές των πουλιών.*

----------


## jk21

το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι τα χρησιμοποιει αντι νηματος.εχεις δει αν παιζει με τα φτερα της ή αν τα τοποθετει σε καποιο σημειο;

----------


## ria

οχι ιδιαιτερα αλλα βρισκω στην φωλια.. αλλα στον πατο του κλουβιου δημητρη ...δεν βρισκω ευκολα εδω νημα απο καρυδα (καπως ετσι το λενε) και νομιζω οτι δεν τους αρεσουν τα αλλα υλικα που δοκιμασα απο τοτε που εβαλα φωλια για να κοιμουνται περισσοτερο ..μαλλον πυρωσανε και σε ολα τα θηλυκα μαδαει η ουρα..δεν βρισκω αλλη εξηγηση μιας και η μονη ανεπαφη ουρα ειναι του αρσενικου ουτε πουπουλο δεν λειπει..και αφου τους προσφερω τα παντα δεν νομιζω οτι εχουν καποια ελλειψη βιταμινων ή ιχνοστοιχειων και μαδιουνται μονα τους!!!! μαλλον ειναι πυρωμενα πολυ...

----------


## jk21

ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα θελουν για τη φωλια.δωσε μεχρι να βρεις κατι αποδεκτο απο αυτα ,βαμβακι .πριν το βαλεις στη θηκη χωρισε το σε κομματια .τι υλικα εχεις δωσει και δεν θελουν;

----------


## ria

εχω δωσει το καφε νημα που εχει και λιγο βαμβακι,τσοχα που την εχω χωρισει σε κομματια μεχρι και λευκο νημα παρολο που δεν θελω να το χρησιμοποιω,λευκο χαρτι κομμενο..σε οσα ξενα και ελληνικα φορουμ ομως ειδα ..οι περισσοτεροι χρησιμοποιουν ινες απο καρυδα...και στο θεμα του αντωνη(pantazo) που ειχε φωτο με την φωλια των κοινωνικων ινες καρυδας ειχε δωσει και εκεινος..οποτε μαλλον πρεπει να ψαξω και να δοκιμασω να τους δωσω και απο αυτο..


http://img96.imageshack.us/i/2011011906.jpg/

----------


## nikolson

Το ποιο πιθανόν είναι να μαδιέται για να χτισθεί φωλιά αν βάλεις κάποιο υλικό που θα της αρέσει (η καρύδα είναι σίγουρο ότι θα της αρέσει) λογικά θα σταματήσει να το κάνει εκτός και αν είναι κάτι άλλο που δεν νομίζω . Επίσης για εμένα το καλύτερο είναι να τα έχεις τρία τρία και όχι δύο δύο. Οι περισσότεροι που τα χρησιμοποιούν για παραμάνες τα βάζουν ανά τρία για να μπορούν να κάνουν και ποιο εύκολα την δουλειά τους. 
  Όσο για το νήμα καρύδας αν θες μπορώ να σου φέρω εγώ μου έχει μείνει λίγο από εμένα αλλά σήμερα θα πάω να πάρω πάλη γιατί θα χρειαστώ κιάλλο για κάποια καινούρια πουλάκια!
  Αν θες να δώσεις το ένα θηλυκό ενδιαφέρομαι στείλε πμ.

----------


## ria

τελικα αφοτου χωρισα τα ζευγαρια και εβαλα φωλιες και υλικο και στα δυο ..τα φτερα του ενος που ηταν πολυ χαλια αρχιζουν και βγαινουνε ..το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τα αλλα το παραδοξο ειναι οτι στο ενα δεν μπορουσα με τπτ να προσδιορισω το φυλο του καθως εμεινα με την εντυπωση οτι εχω 3 θυληκα και 1 αρσενικο..οταν τα ειχα 2 -2 για αρχη δεν τραγουδουσε και ηταν το πιο ησυχο οταν τα εβαλα 3 και το 1 μονο του αρχισε και τραγουδουσε σαν αρσενικο..οταν πλεον ειπα να τα βαλω ολα μαζι αφου το κλουβι ηταν πολυ μεγαλο..σταματησε να τραγουδαει παλι!!!..τωρα που τα ξαναχωρισα 2 και 2 τραγουδαει παλι σαν αρσενικο και το εχω πετυχει πανω στο θυληκο..κατα βαση σε οσα ξενα site διαβασα το πιο σωστο ειναι την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης να τα διατηρεις ανα ζευγη ..(δεν μιλαω για αυτους που τα διατηρουν μονο σαν παραμανες ανα 3 πουλια ή παραπανω..εγω προς το παρον δεν τα εχω για αυτο τον λογο)..οπως και να εχει τα 2 θυληκα καθονται στις φωλιες το περισσοτερο μερος της ημερας και αφου βελτιωθηκε και το πτερωμα ελπιζουμε σε κανα αυγουλακι συντομα !!!!

----------


## ria

ευτυχως εχω καλα νεα μεσα σε μια βδομαδα ειδα τεραστια διαφορα στην ουρα της μιας θυληκιας μιας και απο σχεδον ανυπαρκτη πλεον εχει μεγαλωσει αρκετα ..απο τοτε που τα χωρισα εχουν αλλη συμπεριφρα και τα βλεπω πολυ καλυτερα..το κοριτσακι λοιπον αυτο σημερα εκανε και ενα αυγουλακι το οποιο κλωσσαει συνεχως και οταν βγαινει εκεινη για να ξεμουδιασει πιανει βαρδια ο αρσενικος..δεν θα τα ενοχλησω καθολου να δω πως θα πανε τα πραγματα ..τα συγκεκριμενα δεν τα εχω πετυχει ποτε να ζευγαρωνουν σε αντιθεση με αλλα ..οποτε δεν ειμαι και απολυτα αισιοδοξη ομως αφου κανανε την αρχη πιστευω οτι κατι παει να γινει!!!!!!

----------


## nikolson

Άντε με το καλό να βγάλεις μικρούλια

----------


## jk21

τελικα τα ξαναεχεις μαζι;λες <<απο τοτε που τα χωρισα *εχουν* ....  >>  αλλα αν μιλας για τα ιδια πουλια βλεπω οτι ο αρσενικος ειναι πια μαζι της...

----------


## ria

ναι δημητρη τα ειχα σε μια κλουβα μεγαλη και τα 4 καποια στιγμη ..οταν ειδα ομως το προβλημα με το φτερωμα τα εβαλα 2 και 2 προσωρινα ωστε σιγα σιγα να δω που ειναι το προβλημα και αν οφειλεται σε στρες,πυρωμα κ.α τελικα μαλλον ηταν ολα πυρωμενα καθως και τα αλλα εχουν ετοιμη φωλια και μαδουσαν τον εαυτο τους επειδη δεν τους αρεσε το υλικο που εδινα το φτερωμα πλεον που ειναι χωρισμενα ως ζευγαρια εχει καλυτερεψει κατα πολυ!!!!

ευχαριστω νικολα!

----------


## jk21

οκ καταλαβα τα χωρισες σε 2 ζευγαρια...νομιζα ειχες χωρισει το ζευγαρι σε αρσενικο και θηλυκο...

----------


## ria

μετα απο αρκετες μερες εχω ευχαριστα νεα ..το πουλακι με την εντελως μαδημενη ουρα εχει επανελθει πληρως..εχει πλεον 6 αυγα τα οποια δεν αφηνει στιγμη μονα καθως παντα καποιος ειναι στην φωλια μια ο αρσενικος και μια η θυληκια ...σημερα 7η μερα ειπα να ριξω μια ματια στα αυγουλακια και ειδα σιγουρα 2 γονιμοποιημενα ισως και 3..μολις βγουν τα μικρα θα ανοιξω και νεο θεματακι..ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα αν και φαινονται απο τωρα πολυ υπευθυνοι γονεις καθως με το ζορι μπορεσα να βγαλω για λιγο εξω απο την φωλια τον αρσενιο και να δω τα αυγα..

----------

